# What does promotional talktime mean?



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 1, 2009)

I was looking at this page from the RIM website for recharge options : *www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/prepaid/cdmaRechargeVoucher.html
And for eg, the 100 Rs one has 90 Rs TALKTIME and around 10 Rs of Promotional Talktime. Whats the diference between these two?
Thanks.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 1, 2009)

Promotional Talktime will have validity of 7/10 days only !!!


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks! That really helped.


----------



## sude (Dec 8, 2009)

well promotional tt can have another description too. promo talktime is often offered to a user to call a phone of the same network only.

For eg,
Rs. 10 promo TT = Reliance to Reliance 10 minutes@ Re1/minute. this can be only used with between reliance-reliance mobiles.

-SUDE


----------

